
Do you understand what cheating in CS class means? - AlfredTwo
http://blog.acthompson.net/2017/05/news-flash-school-and-industry-are-not.html
======
wu-ikkyu
From my experience, the legacy rules of the classroom are a major barrier to
learning to use computers. I became a better programmer in 2 months at work
than I had in 2 years of university because I was simply given a computer, a
team which supported me, and unfettered access to the internet whenever I
encountered a problem.

The main problem with the legacy rules of the classroom is that they put far
too much focus on the "unplugged" (meaning limited to no internet access
allowed), siloed individual.

This is exemplified by paper-based programming exams and a general hostility
towards team-based collaboration -- which the author stereotypically
oversimplifies and dismisses as merely "copying and pasting".

The legacy classroom model is one-to-many, computers are many-to-many.

